# Auto Detox - VW Golf R32 - Swissvax



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ladies & Gent's,

Booked in for a 2 day correction + Engine bay & interior was the beautiful VW Golf MKIV R32 sporting a fruity Miltek system & trick suspension the owner wanted the dull, milky paintwork restoring.

Couple of before pic's:



















First on the agenda: Engine Bay










Rinsed off at low pressure via the Kranzle, G101 5:1 applied liberally










Agitated with anza brush I find these work well in engines having harder bristles but a bit too stiff for other areas but this is personal preferance. After a good root around into all areas another rinse & quick dry with a clean mf cloth bonnet was shut & the engone left running while I moved onto the alloys & arches.

Arches:
G101 5:1 & long handled Vikan brush

Alloys:
Autosmart acid free - EZ brush & swissvax wheel brush for faces

A good rinse out making sure to get right up into upper arch areas then onto bodywork.

Paintwork:
A thorough rinse off at normal pressure with the K1150T
Foamed with Valetpro p/h neutral foam










After dwelling for a short while rinsed off, onto the wash stage:
Two bucket method with gritt guards
2 x Zym0l sponges
Tardis for tar removal
Clayed with CYC polyclay
Final rinse & dried with plush drying towles
Airline used to drive last bits of water out of nooks & crannies

Inside ready for action paint readings were taken (all good)
Taped up with 3M 3434blue

Defects: Swirls - RDS - Holograms























































Bonnet: this seems to be the norm' for me lately  no this isn't out of focus ...




























Polishing routine:
Makita rotary - Menzerna 3.02IP 3M flat orange compound pad 
Light clusters - Menzerna 3.02IP 4" spot pad 
Refined using a Menzerna 85RD - Blue 3M waffle pad

Corrected shots after polishing & IPA wipe down
Sungun:
































































Now as someone ( no idea who that was !! ) forgot to charge the sungun last night I switched to the Brinkmann 














































Got carried away ...










Reminded me of an underground carpark 










So onto the final stages

Zym0l HD cleanse applied:










Wax:
Swissvax Mystery, just love this wax  applied via it's own german applicator










While this was doing its stuff I tended to:
Alloys - Poorboys










Tyres - CG trim gel
Arches - Autosmart Finish
Engine compartment - 303 Aerospace

Buffed off the wax & moved onto interior

Vacuumed - George 
Hard surfaces - G101 10:1
Leather - Gliptone cleaner & conditioner
Glass - Autosmart glass polish
Miltek - Brilliant metal polish

Paintwork treated to Meg's Last Touch as a ... last touch 

Leaving the car looking like this:
























































































































































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, that is the best colour for an R32 by far.

Stunning results!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

awesome job 

lovely car too


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great correction... defo bought the car back to life...


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome turnaround, bet the owner was made up better teach them the tbm!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic turn around and love that colour.
It was made for that R32. :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Brilliant work on a now fantastic looking car :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks great.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work:thumb: best colour for a golf superb reflections on the golf, looks a completely different car from before and after:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Top work there! That colour comes out soooo nice when done properly  That will look amazing in the sun! Miss my mates old R32, brilliant cars 

Assume bumper has had a bit of paint at some point? Or is that just a funny reflection...



>


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

oh yeah!!! looks lovey man!


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome wetlook mate. Great job!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Really nice correction, that blue looks stunning, mystery definately gave it a nice wet look. Great last pic too. I want one now and its your fault.:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work
great reflections 
That must be the best color for an R32:thumb:

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Top work there! That colour comes out soooo nice when done properly  That will look amazing in the sun! Miss my mates old R32, brilliant cars
> 
> Assume bumper has had a bit of paint at some point? Or is that just a funny reflection...


Thanks :thumb: Yes its had some paint bonnet & both wings, I spent ages crawling around on the floor trying to get some different angle shots & didnt want to chuck this one out due to the orange peel so left it in 



Deanvtec said:


> Really nice correction, that blue looks stunning, mystery definately gave it a nice wet look. Great last pic too. I want one now and its your fault.:thumb:


LoL you know it makes sense ! was a lovely car to work on I didnt want to let it go ! I'm having a Golf week this week as I have another in on Sat 



Ibi_TME said:


> Nice work
> great reflections
> That must be the best color for an R32:thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers ! Personally I love it & back to back with the black one from the weekend I would choose the Blue one 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Barry great finish:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Absolutley FANTASTIC results!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Top Banana!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice work


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good work Baz, looks stunning. Love Swissvax Mystery shame I dont use it much


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

that looks stunning. i think my favourite shot is the door handle one. i know how much work has gone into that! there not easy the mk4 door handles! looking smart!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

detailersdomain said:


> very nice work


Thanks :thumb:



Envy Valeting said:


> Good work Baz, looks stunning. Love Swissvax Mystery shame I dont use it much


Cheers Tim ! I'm becoming a bit of a Mystery tart mind you saves me carrying around that heavy pot of Vintage 



JPC said:


> that looks stunning. i think my favourite shot is the door handle one. i know how much work has gone into that! there not easy the mk4 door handles! looking smart!


Cheers chum, I got a bit carried away taking pictures of all & sundry didnt even realise I had one of the handle till I uploaded to my pc 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

well, in my opinion its the best shot of the day! 

if VW commisioned a pro photo to be taken of a mk4 r32 door handle, it would look just like that!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

JPC said:


> well, in my opinion its the best shot of the day!
> 
> if VW commisioned a pro photo to be taken of a mk4 r32 door handle, it would look just like that!


Much appreciated, although I am a humbled now  it was at best a lucky shot 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

That is an awesome colour.. you've brought up very well.

I have a black R32 to look forward too after Christmas - any tips ?


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow! Great job looks stunning, thats what i hope mine to be looking like when i get round to doing it!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats a bit good. Really like the results you got. I never really got on with the mystery, i just stick with the divine (when you can get the bloody stuff out of the pot!) or BOS.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks stunning Baz.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That looks AWESOME!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice correction work, I do like that VW colour and you've breathed life back into it on that car


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice detailing


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Jim W said:


> That is an awesome colour.. you've brought up very well.
> 
> I have a black R32 to look forward too after Christmas - any tips ?


Thanks Jim, allow plenty of time, expect hard clear & lots of crawling around !  these cars are quite low & have some fiddly bits around the skirts & doors 



paddy328 said:


> Thats a bit good. Really like the results you got. I never really got on with the mystery, i just stick with the divine (when you can get the bloody stuff out of the pot!) or BOS.


Cheers mate :thumb: I do like Mystery just takes time to get right, as for Divine cant say mate but my Vintage ooozes out of that pot easier than strawberry jam onto hot toast in the morning !  :lol:

Thanks
Baz


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Good job on the R32 mate!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Nice correction work, I do like that VW colour and you've breathed life back into it on that car


Cheers Dave, one of my favourite details of the year I think 



audi2k40 said:


> Good job on the R32 mate!


Cheers 

Baz


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent job, Barry! That's spot on!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car, stunning results!

Well done mate.


----------



## aussiedriver (Oct 7, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

The is 1:the best colour, 2:the best R32 shape (mk4)

When detailed like this, nothing comes close to that shade of blue :thumb::thumb:

AWESOME


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

saxoboy07 said:


> Excellent work:thumb: best colour for a golf superb reflections on the golf, looks a completely different car from before and after:thumb:


...after Black Magic :thumb: 

Deadly work, stunning shots too


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jim W said:


> That is an awesome colour.. you've brought up very well.
> 
> I have a black R32 to look forward too after Christmas - any tips ?


I've got a tip;

let me help :lol: :thumb:

Chris


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*beautiful work!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:*


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mark M said:


> That looks AWESOME!


Nice one Mark, had a few Golfs in this week had much Dubfun ! 



MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning car, stunning results!
> 
> Well done mate.


Cheers mate :thumb:



tdekany said:


> *beautiful work!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:*


 much appreciated mate, thanks. Is that your car in your avatar ?

Regards
Baz


----------



## ollie-evocab (Sep 29, 2008)

Not too bad Bazza....

Only messing pal looks amazing mate. Not quite as good as the job you did on mine though! :wave:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Fantastic job mate on a great looking car :thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Fantastic job! Is the depth of colour and shine etc down to the combo of the ***** Cleanse and the SV Mystery?, or does the Mystery add more to it on its own? 

Also, what's G101? 

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ollie-evocab said:


> Not too bad Bazza....
> 
> Only messing pal looks amazing mate. Not quite as good as the job you did on mine though! :wave:


Cheers mate & after the amount of time yours spent with me this year it should look amazing ! 



Allblackdup said:


> Fantastic job! Is the depth of colour and shine etc down to the combo of the ***** Cleanse and the SV Mystery?, or does the Mystery add more to it on its own?
> 
> Also, what's G101?
> 
> ...


Hi Gaz,

shine comes from polishing the wax will only add that little bit extra & of course protection at the end, spend time on the polishing phase for that ultimate finish, hd is a cleaner & prep' for wax application you can go from machine polishing straight to wax which I do sometimes aswell.

G101 = Auto Smart (see the manufacturers section) multi purpose cleaner, depending on dilution ratio is can be used for many cleaning applications; arches, plastics, tyres, bugs, alloys (light soiling ) engines, in a foam lance

Regards
Baz


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> Hi Gaz,
> 
> shine comes from polishing the wax will only add that little bit extra & of course protection at the end, spend time on the polishing phase for that ultimate finish, hd is a cleaner & prep' for wax application you can go from machine polishing straight to wax which I do sometimes aswell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Baz. :thumb:

I was looking at the Menz polishes for when i buy a machine in the new year, so the fact that you've used them gives me a good indication of what they can do and that they are approved by DW traders. :buffer:

I'm starting to see quite a few people using the Auto Smart range, so i'll definately have to check it out. How do you compare the G101 with the likes of Megs APC or Bilt Hambers Surfex HD?

Cheers!

Gaz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Allblackdup said:


> Thanks for the info Baz. :thumb:
> 
> I was looking at the Menz polishes for when i buy a machine in the new year, so the fact that you've used them gives me a good indication of what they can do and that they are approved by DW traders. :buffer:
> 
> ...


Hi Gaz,

I use the Manzerna range alot for correction work & they are awesome but I also carry the 3M range & Meguiars range so I have a choice 

I've used the autosmart range for a few years now I really like some of the products & again use them regularly others are not so good (personal pref' ) as with most manufacturers you will find what products you like & others you don't trial & error makes for much fun  I cannot compare G101 to Meg's APC or BH SHD as 1) I buy G101 in 25L & am more than happy with it 2) cant really see the others being cost effective in comparison

Hope this helps mate

Regards
Baz


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Great advice Baz! Many thanks


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Allblackdup said:


> Great advice Baz! Many thanks


My pleasure mate anytime :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

Awesome job there matey, always makes me jealous


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

lovelly job there, a great colour on any car


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Top job, top photos just a tip from my concours days. Give the tyre treads a wipe over with CG trim gel before you take the photos.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Jamezm said:


> Awesome job there matey, always makes me jealous


Cheers Jamezm, bit lost what are you jealous of ? 



ALANSHR said:


> lovelly job there, a great colour on any car


Really beautiful colour, the owner was late coming home from work I sat on the table looking at it while I waited .. sad I know but it was lush :lol:



craig b said:


> Top job, top photos just a tip from my concours days. Give the tyre treads a wipe over with CG trim gel before you take the photos.


Cheers Craig really nice compliment, top tip :thumb:

Thanks
Baz


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, you've made the paint really glossy.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> Excellent work, you've made the paint really glossy.:thumb:


Thanks scooby, This was my favourite detail of the 2008 & he's local to me so I get to see it around aswell 

Regards
Baz


----------

